# Vertical hive - frame 300x300 square - large under-frame buffer.



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Excellent case of another Warre-style variant.
The diagram included is very clear of the main design points - measurements are metric.
Will require Google Translate - which I have done for you:

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://honeygarden.ru/bees/189.php

The original:
http://honeygarden.ru/bees/189.php


----------

